# Presa Canario ?



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

What are your thoughts on the breed? I've been researching them a little bit, still have alot to do. But the boyfriend and I might think about getting one. (After the learning process. ) Just wanted to know your guys thoughts on the breed thanks.

- Chrissy -


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I would also love to hear others opinions on the breed :woof: 

Also what kind of questions do you have about the breed sucide? 

I only own 5 of them 

Deb


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> I would also love to hear others opinions on the breed :woof:
> 
> Also what kind of questions do you have about the breed sucide?
> 
> ...


How user friendly are they? Easily trained by a novoice trainer is what I meant. I am curious about the breed too.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

NEELA said:


> How user friendly are they? Easily trained by a novoice trainer is what I meant. I am curious about the breed too.


Depending on what linage you are looking at.. you are pretty much looking at a breed that is pretty much like the Pit, Very smart, agile, stronger, can be dog agressive and are much more of a guardian.

They are truly not for a person who has never had a dog, they are not for the person who has had small breeds all there lives and not for the person that thinks they can just put them in the house and never train it.

On the other hand they are very loyal, gentle, great kid dogs, not out to bite just to bite.

I hope I answered your question


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> Depending on what linage you are looking at.. you are pretty much looking at a breed that is pretty much like the Pit, Very smart, agile, stronger, can be dog agressive and are much more of a guardian.
> 
> They are truly not for a person who has never had a dog, they are not for the person who has had small breeds all there lives and not for the person that thinks they can just put them in the house and never train it.
> 
> ...


Absolutely it does. I just looked your site over for the first time and i'm very impressed with your breeding/over all dog ethics. One day I'd like to check into owning a presa. They are such impressive looking dogs. They sound like beasts that would click with our families life style. Before looking at another animal I need to get Neela squared up and healthy or the latter. If I were to purchase one, like suicide, it would be a while from now. Possibly in the next year or two.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Shana 

What would be your goals for having a Presa?


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

What is there "standard" Height &weight full grown?
And do they have any MAJOR health issues?

I know every animal has there certain health issues but, was only wondering.
And yeah it will be prolly a yr or two before I really look into a Presa. Just kinda came across it the other day ( couple weeks ago ) and kept reading about them.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ive only been around 2 presas in my life. they were both pretty cool dogs and big babies once they got to know you.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i personally feel if you want any breed go for it. if the dog has a problem its not the breed its 110% the owner. i know a few members have this breed and seem to have no problems. just research most in the health department and what they were bred for.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm ready for the challenge but, I don't know If I want to spend $3k just yet. Till I know I am definitly ready.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> Hey Shana
> 
> What would be your goals for having a Presa?


First and foremost all of my dogs are family companions.

I'm interested in getting into the show scene. I can't show neela due to her issues (that was the reason I bought her) and I am going to do fun shows with Indi because there isn't really a reputable registry that recconizes the Am Bully at the moment.

Weight pull is something that I'd be interested in checking out. Once again neela isn't in the best of health, but i know if she was she would rock some socks! Indi is too young of a pup to try anything yet... before i start to really work her I want to get all of the OFAs ran. Our mutt boy... well...he's not a drivey dog... frisbee and fetch are more his speed! lol It looks like TONS of fun for the dogs and for me!

It is too cool for me to watch my dog progress and succeed from my guidance. As well as get us out of the house sometimes!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

s.u.i.c.i.d.e said:


> What is there "standard" Height &weight full grown?


A true Presa Canario runs from:

=Male=
- Height 23.5 to 26
- Weight 90 to 135

=Female=
- Height 22 to 25
- Weight 88 to 115

Some people are going to try to tell you bigger is better, and just like in the Pits it is NOT, for what the breed was designed for they could not function at a heavy weight.



s.u.i.c.i.d.e said:


> And do they have any MAJOR health issues?
> 
> I know every animal has there certain health issues but, was only wondering.


Only major issues are just like any large breed dog is:

Hip Dysplasia and Elbow Dysplasia

I have seen bad breedings of dogs being to low on the pasterns and severly cowhocked.



s.u.i.c.i.d.e said:


> And yeah it will be prolly a yr or two before I really look into a Presa. Just kinda came across it the other day ( couple weeks ago ) and kept reading about them.


Just like the question to Shana, what do you intend on doing with a Presa if you get one?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> i personally feel if you want any breed go for it. if the dog has a problem its not the breed its 110% the owner. i know a few members have this breed and seem to have no problems. just research most in the health department and what they were bred for.


I have to say I 110% DISAGREE WITH YOU

Just b/c you like a breed does not mean you should own it. 
- if you can not control that type of breed you should not have it
- if that kind of breed does not fit your life style then you should not own it
- if that type of breed would not suit your famiily then you should not own it
- you should not own a breed b/c you think is it cute or wow I would look so good with a dog like that.

These are how we have been things on our breeds b/c of idiots who just get a breed b/c it is kool then its the breeds fault for the owner doing lack of training or knowledge of the dog itself.

Big or small breeds NOT everyone should have them.

Make sure a breed will fit with YOU. YOUR FAMIILY, YOUR LIFESTYLE etc.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

NEELA said:


> First and foremost all of my dogs are family companions.
> 
> I'm interested in getting into the show scene. I can't show neela due to her issues (that was the reason I bought her) and I am going to do fun shows with Indi because there isn't really a reputable registry that recconizes the Am Bully at the moment.
> 
> ...


You are my kind of owner, You put your dogs needs infront of your own, You look with and decide from there. I really like that. Not many would do that. 
It would be a pleasure seeing you in the ring for showing / working a Presa. It has been a fun time for me. when you are ready lets chat 

About your Ambully how big is Indi? 
I show Juda who in everyones eyes is a Ambully (I do not see it but who am I) and he is now a UKC Champion and has is United Weight Pull Title. I would show him not all judges like the gamey look, not all like the amstaff look, and some love the bully style, I can help you out with that. 

Deb


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> You are my kind of owner, You put your dogs needs infront of your own, You look with and decide from there. I really like that. Not many would do that.
> It would be a pleasure seeing you in the ring for showing / working a Presa. It has been a fun time for me. when you are ready lets chat
> 
> About your Ambully how big is Indi?
> ...


Indi is definately alot smaller than i thought she would be. She does have pretty good conformation in a nutshell, but she's got these hamhawks for back legs lol which to me, i think, when she gets holder will make her look muscle bound. I'll try to get better pictures of her on here soon. When I bought her I thought she would be alittle taller and fatter (she must get more exercise the the other dogs to stay lean!) I took her to a bully bash in october (we didn't make it on time to get into the fun show) and she looked anorexic compared to the other bully pups! lol To me she is healthy and fit. She doesn't half a single fat roll on her body. You can feel her ribs, but you can't see them. Make sense? The way she looks now at 8 months is what i pictured her being at 5 or 6 months. i haven't measured her height and she hasn't been weighed in quite some time(i dont stress about weight on a pup until they're about 14-15 months of age as long as they're healthy), but if i had to give a guestimate she's about 14 inches tall and around 40 pounds.

I honestly haven't sent off for the UKC papers yet because between neela and jarvis (jarvis cut his paw 3 days before christmas so i had to take him in to get stitches... over 300 bucks later we had a charlie brown christmas!) it wasn't on the top of my priority list.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

s.u.i.c.i.d.e said:


> What are your thoughts on the breed? I've been researching them a little bit, still have alot to do. But the boyfriend and I might think about getting one. (After the learning process. ) Just wanted to know your guys thoughts on the breed thanks.
> 
> - Chrissy -


ive been around a HANDFULL OF VERY ACCOMPLISHED PRESAS AND FROM WHAT I COULD TELL THEY were absolutly amazing animals...
Great guards,very obiediant when trained and raised by a responsable individual and about as impresive as a bull/mastiff type can be.I will probaly own one in my life for sure,although i have just about as much interest in a corso from impressive linage also.really these dogs are just one of the many bull and mastiff types around but few still retain there working ability,[many]
presas still do...
One diffrence from a apbt despite the size,from what ive seen,and what i know from owning apbts is the dogs dont seem to be as game as a apbt and definetly arent the pullers that the apbts is......


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

cane76 said:


> ive been around a HANDFULL OF VERY ACCOMPLISHED PRESAS AND FROM WHAT I COULD TELL THEY were absolutly amazing animals...
> Great guards,very obiediant when trained and raised by a responsable individual and about as impresive as a bull/mastiff type can be.I will probaly own one in my life for sure,although i have just about as much interest in a corso from impressive linage also.really these dogs are just one of the many bull and mastiff types around but few still retain there working ability,[many]
> presas still do...
> One diffrence from a apbt despite the size,from what ive seen,and what i know from owning apbts is the dogs dont seem to be as game as a apbt and definetly arent the pullers that the apbts is......


Cane as much as I agree with you about the Presa. I do not agree with you on the pulling. How many do you know that pull? 
I know of right now 6 and I also a lady by the name of Cathy have the most that do the pulling. You give this breed another 5 yrs and I guarentee you will see a nice pulling line. My boy Conan will pull his heart out for me and he is new to pulling. 
I do not believe you can say that if there really is nothing pulling right now.

I agree Pits can pull and they always will but you will be surprized in the future!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> Cane as much as I agree with you about the Presa. I do not agree with you on the pulling. How many do you know that pull?
> I know of right now 6 and I also a lady by the name of Cathy have the most that do the pulling. You give this breed another 5 yrs and I guarentee you will see a nice pulling line. My boy Conan will pull his heart out for me and he is new to pulling.
> I do not believe you can say that if there really is nothing pulling right now.
> 
> I agree Pits can pull and they always will but you will be surprized in the future!


possably,
but my experiance comes from watching cathys dogs pull personaly,what did i see?
dogs that pulled with much less vigor and enthusiasm,dogs that stood erect will pulling insted of really digging down and going for it,dogs that looked as if there hips were not as tight as the apbts and joints were not as sturdy due to there structuer being differnt[taller/lanky] than that of the apbts,which is built for pulling loads....
all in all the dogs pulled slower and aquardly,that being said,they were still impressive and beautiful dogs and possabl;y if a presa breeder wants to focus on there breeds pullying ability first and foremost then ya,they probably will be much better in the future,who knows,i very well might pull with one myself.....


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

cane76 said:


> possably,
> but my experiance comes from watching cathys dogs pull personaly,what did i see?
> dogs that pulled with much less vigor and enthusiasm,dogs that stood erect will pulling insted of really digging down and going for it,dogs that looked as if there hips were not as tight as the apbts and joints were not as sturdy due to there structuer being differnt[taller/lanky] than that of the apbts,which is built for pulling loads....
> all in all the dogs pulled slower and aquardly,that being said,they were still impressive and beautiful dogs and possabl;y if a presa breeder wants to focus on there breeds pullying ability first and foremost then ya,they probably will be much better in the future,who knows,i very well might pull with one myself.....


I know Cathy has talked about her dogs pulling and she is not into getting them to be a pulling dog like I am. We talk a lot about things we do with our dogs. I love her dogs and there abilities but I know like I mentioned Conan out of all my dogs is a much better puller then Harlie or Drago and I believe will make a GREAT puller once he gains his full convidence in it. As he has now pulled 5 times heavy loads. He seems to get better and better as I pull him. I know his last weight pull he out pulled 2 pits and 3 american bulldogs and damn I was impressed. So I truly can not wait to see what the future has for them once lines have been created for different venues.

Thanks for the great words about the breed as I truly love them and love working them

Take care

Deb


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> Just like the question to Shana, what do you intend on doing with a Presa if you get one?


Showing. I don't know really where to begin, thats why I am giving myself a couple yrs to research and what not and make sure I have the time and energy to do it.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

These dogs just like ALL other breeds will succeed according to breeding practices. Any body can screw up a good thing. I personally would not ever buy anything that I could not walk up, see the parents, put my hands on the parents and know that the pup was sound. Our beloved APBT's are screwed becuz ppl were not careful how they were breeding, therefore man biters and nutty dogs were turned loose and now we are in trouble. The same thing will happen with all these other dogs and mark my words, these dogs will suffer the same as the pit. They will be the next breed talked about and maybe they will leave us alone. All that said, they are a beautiful animal and not deserving of what is going to happen to them.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Pitcrew said:


> The same thing will happen with all these other dogs and mark my words, these dogs will suffer the same as the pit. They will be the next breed talked about and maybe they will leave us alone. All that said, they are a beautiful animal and not deserving of what is going to happen to them.


First off I take a big offense to your words that it will happen and you are ready to curse my breed.

Second Sorry for your pits suffering but breeders should have thought about how they breed, who they sold too, and why they are doing it.

I for one hope it NEVER happens and as long as I am and I know a few others that will fight to the end to keep our breed in tacked.

And last thing.. Sorry but until you as a Pit bull person does not stand up and fight for your breed they will always be slammed on BSL


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello geisthexe!!! First off I would like to congradulate you in your success working your dogs. I wish I could have attended the weight pull competion in Waynesboro. I live in Lynchburg, Virginia. Do you have anymore competions in this part of VA anytime soon. I would love to meet you, and your dogs. Ive never seen a Presa Canary in person, so I would love to see yours in order to learn more.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Marine1 said:


> Hello geisthexe!!! First off I would like to congradulate you in your success working your dogs. I wish I could have attended the weight pull competion in Waynesboro. I live in Lynchburg, Virginia. Do you have anymore competions in this part of VA anytime soon. I would love to meet you, and your dogs. Ive never seen a Presa Canary in person, so I would love to see yours in order to learn more.


Hello Marine1

I know there will be another one soon in Waynesboro the club Power Mtn Pullers are suppost to let me know when the next one is. So soon as I know I will be happy to let you know as well. 
Thank you so much for the compliment on my dogs. I have to say I truly love this breed.

Do you pull your dog?

Deb


----------

